# where to start?



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone know of any ringcraft classes in the portsmouth area? I was thinking about showing, although Rosie may be a little to old to start at 2 and a half. What type of shows should I start her at? How much does it cost and do I need anything to get me started? Any advice would be great, I guess I just need a bit of a shove in the right direction, i'm a bit of a wimp with starting new things and I do find the show world a little daunting lol


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Have you googled Ringcraft
There is a database somewhere on the net - it is a little out of date though, someone may be able to provide te link! I cannot remember where it is. Noushka, pommum and a few more will likely have the info at their fingertips
DT


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I found one site called best of breeds.com but they had none within 45mins - hour drive.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Does anyone know of any ringcraft classes in the portsmouth area? I was thinking about showing, although Rosie may be a little to old to start at 2 and a half. What type of shows should I start her at? How much does it cost and do I need anything to get me started? Any advice would be great, I guess I just need a bit of a shove in the right direction, i'm a bit of a wimp with starting new things and I do find the show world a little daunting lol


Im just trying to find about one in portsmouth i will let you know if i find any 
2 1/2 is not old atall, i would start off and do a few open shows but if you feel your dog is doing really well at ring classes you can go straight into champion shows.! Prices and all different but club shows and open shows tend to be more cheaper than the champion shows i have found any way lol.
You could find out when the next club show for your breed is and go along to that and see what its all about introduce you self ect.!
All you really need is to enter your dog into the classes at the show you are taking them to.
and all you need to really take is your dog you and a show lead lol
best of luck kerry x


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> I found one site called best of breeds.com but they had none within 45mins - hour drive.


You may have to travel a fair distance most of our breed shows are held in stafford so that means us taking a nearly a two hour drive..

Opps i thought you ment shows lol i now think you ment ring classes sorry


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> You may have to travel a fair distance most of our breed shows are held in stafford so that means us taking a nearly a two hour drive..
> 
> Opps i thought you ment shows lol i now think you ment ring classes sorry


I dont mind travelling to the shows it was the ring craft classes I dont fancy driving an hour each way every week lol. Rosie isn.t that great at travelling but she has got much better as she has got older. Do you think the judge would mind if she had sick on her lol


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> I dont mind travelling to the shows it was the ring craft classes I dont fancy driving an hour each way every week lol. Rosie isn.t that great at travelling but she has got much better as she has got older. Do you think the judge would mind if she had sick on her lol


LOL a bit of sick wont hurt noone one, try travelling with powderpuffs when there sick and its mats the fur  and you only got a few minutes to get it out before your in the ring lol 
at a show never forget baby wipes there a god send 
Is rosie a vizzy? 
kerry


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Im still looking for a ring class lol 
but have found this its a good read telling you about all aspects of the showing worl 

Portsmouth & Southsea Kennel Association - So You Want To Show...


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> LOL a bit of sick wont hurt noone one, try travelling with powderpuffs when there sick and its mats the fur  and you only got a few minutes to get it out before your in the ring lol
> at a show never forget baby wipes there a god send
> Is rosie a vizzy?
> kerry


Yep she is.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Vizzy I know of a few people who are down your way who go to ringcraft classes so I will see if I can find out which ones they goto for you.

take care

Sarah


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

try here
Southampton Canine Society. give secretary a ring 
Home page


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

asked a friend who lives down there this is what she said,

I went to one in Lower Upham village hall - Tuesday nights - thats quite nice - or I think there is one in Shirley on a Wednesday night - never been to that one...


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Thiss the one my friend goes to in Portsmouth, she said it's a nice mix of different breeds.
Portsmouth & Southsea Kennel Association - Home Page

Good luck training your girl.

take care

Sarah


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Vizzy,

I go to the Portsmouth and Southsea ringcraft and We live just around the corner from each other.

Its quite good there, get to meet alot of other dog owners and I have seen a few vizlas there.

Just pm me if you want to know any more


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the info will definitley be giving them a ring


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Kellybaker has told me a about a place really local to me so I am going to give it a go on wednesday. Wish me luck  I'm gonna need it lol


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Good luck showing your Vizzie


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Good luck showing your Vizzie


Thanks I will need it lol I have trained her to sit everytime I stand still so that will be interesting


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

You never know i might bump into you at shows, We aren't that far away from each other  let us know how you get on  and have fun


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi Vizzy

We also go to P&SKA  
Im told one in Waterlooville also on tuesday nights but don't know anyone who goes.

If you decide to go we may see you down there when the pups are old enough :thumbsup:*


----------

